# steak weight



## dtbach (Mar 1, 2017)

does anybody use a steak weight for cooking?  I got one for bacon but am thinking it could probably be used for steaks, burgers, sandwiches, etc.


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

No. I assume you want to use it for faster, more even cooking. If that's the case I recommend the reverse sear,

http://www.seriouseats.com/2017/03/how-to-reverse-sear-best-way-to-cook-steak.html


----------

